# "Blueberry" Shrimp



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

I went to the LFS and saw these amazing blue shrimp... bought several of them and put them in my shrimp tank. They are in with some cherry and amano shrimp. The only problem is the shrimp aren't blue anymore. They have been in the tank for a couple of days. One of them turned blue but the remaining four are a brown color. I have tested the water and everything seems in order.... is this just the difference between males and females, or did I get something other than blue shrimp? 

PS... new to the shrimp world, so thanks for your help!!


----------



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

Not sure about the shrimp exactly... but if I remember correctly, I recall one type of shrimp turning blue when it is in stress. Might want to check around before deciding this is the cause though.


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

If it wasn't from stress, they were probably dyed blue and the dye wore off.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

There are some types of shrimp that have a true blue coloration, but there are people selling dyed shrimp too. Once the dye is gone or the shrimp molts, you'll lose the blue color and have an ordinary shrimp.

Hopefully you got the real thing and your shrimp will color back up once they recover from the stress of moving to a new tank.


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the information!! I didn't know you could dye shrimp!!!!!! One of the shrimp did return to the cobalt blue with a dorsal stripe of light blue today. I will admit to checking on them first thing in the morning.  
The others are turning a brick red color with a dorsal stripe that is sort of pink. 
From my understanding these are *supposed* to be _Caridina cf. serrata _ shrimp. I guess i'll just play the waiting game.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's an allegedly synthetic blue variety:

Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp

I also have some Rainbow shrimp that change color frequently, depending on the surrounding. At the LFS they weere clear, then in the plastic bag they turned a light blue with dark blue edges, and in the tank they are brown/brick colored. However, sometimes they go clear when they're travelling in the tank - sort of like the alien from Predator.

Here's a link to info on Rainbow shrimp:

Robyn's Shrimp Species Page

DJ


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

I watched the blue shrimp molt last night. I am going to get a pic of them soon and put it up... Two turned a blackish color and the other three are a deep red with a white dorsal stripe. What ever they are-- they are hungry!! I feed once a day and they "beat up" the cherry shrimp for food.... is that not enough? Or are cherry shrimp just passive? I am feeding them Spirulina Flakes and there is algae growth in the tank on the driftwood.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd toss in some blanched peas (or other veggies) so they have food available longer-term. Several dozen peas don't last 24 hours in my 30, between the shrimp, snails, and dwarf crayfish.


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

PROBLEMS!!!! I tossed in some peas and I gave them other stuff to eat. Yesterday I got up and saw one of the "blueberry" shrimp knock over, kill and eat two of my cherries!!!!!!!! The blue shrimp are about the size of Amano shrimp, maybe even a touch fatter... at any rate I removed the trouble makers and put them in a pitcher of water. (I'm moving and that's the best I had at that moment) I have a ten gallon cycling at my new apartment, right now they are all in a six galloon. Will the extra space allow for them to all live together again, or should i just leave the six gallon for blue and move the cherries to the ten??


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't risk mixing them now that you've witnessed agressive behavior. I'd separate them as you've suggested.


----------



## Janthina (Dec 9, 2006)

Is it possible for you to post a photo of these shrimp?

Some of the _Macrobrachium_ shrimp are blue-ish, and they can be quite predatory (and will get much larger than your other shrimp)...but a _Neocaridina_ or _Caridina_ species is unlikely to be able to kill other shrimp. So the question is, what did this lfs sell you?


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

I will post a pic of them ASAP.... it would be just my luck to get the crazy shrimp eating shrimp!!! They are getting much larger than my cherry shrimp and even getting larger than my amano shrimp. Much thanks for the help so far!!


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

Excuse the bad pictures... but this is the bully shrimp.... it used to be blue but turned this red color. There is also another bigger one in there, but it turns the same color as the drift wood in the tank and it's hard to get a picture of it. I will try again tonight and see what I can do.... Let me know what you think these guys are.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Hmm...that doesn't look like a Macrobrachium type shrimp. Definitely a Neo/Caridina species.

Are you *sure* it ate a living cherry shrimp? Not an already dead one or a molted exoskeleton?

Sam


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

Yes, I'm sure. It was a baby cherry shrimp. It was eating and the shrimp above and the other two did the deed. The shrimp above is not the one I was really trying to get a picture of... the other shrimp was hiding or constantly on the move.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Well the shrimp above is most likely a rainbow shrimp or a ninja shrimp.

The other one could be something different though...

or are they underfed?

-Andrew


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Doesn't sound too odd. I've seen Amanos eat baby cherries on occasion too. Whatever's small and gets caught!

On another note, it REALLY looks like some type of neocaridina species, so unless you separate, expect some crossing with the cherries. Neocaridinas and caridinas generally don't hybridize, but 2 neocaridinas aren't so good at keeping their claws off'a each other.


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

So the plot thickens! I specifically asked the sales person if they would make "mutt" shrimp and he (of course) said no! I put a few more pics up so these little monsters might be identified. I was thinking about fishing them out and taking a pic of them on white paper, is that too stressful for them? The aggression has eased up a bit. I throw blanched peas in the tank every few days, also flake daily and natural algae growth... and everyone is in a bigger tank now.

These two seem to "hunt" together. The little guy in the top of the pic has no idea how close he came to being lunch! 









this shrimp has still kept some of his blue color... 


















the other shrimp i have been stalking for days with my camera is almost black... given the eco complete substrate it makes it hard to get a pic of him...


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ask your LFS where he got the shrimps from (imported from which country). I believe it looks like the Neocaridina species. I will not be surprised if they interbreed with your RCS and very soon you will not have any RCS left except for just brown or the same color (brownish) like the one you have right now. If it is a Caridina species that it should not pose any problem. It is not a Macro. species. The only thing I can mention is to use a 1 gallon jug and put the crazy-looking shrimp with your RCS in the jug, an air-stone, and some sand, carry out weekly water changes, and see if they breed. If they do not breed, then it is safe to say it is not a Neocaridina species. If they breed, then you found your answer.


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

The shrimp came from somewhere in Florida. I think "Buzz's" was the name he gave me. They would not give me the Latin name, but did tell me they will not remain blue because of the diet changes made once we get them. However, he did say they would hybridize with the Cherry Shrimp. So, I took them out of the tank before they got a chance to tango. I'm considering this a lesson learned as to not just buy what is "pretty."


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks more like a _Caridina _to me.


----------



## Moon (Apr 10, 2004)

*Blue shrimp*

Do you have a picture of the blue shrimp? IO'd like to see them, the behavior you dicribe is unusual.



karmalotus said:


> PROBLEMS!!!! I tossed in some peas and I gave them other stuff to eat. Yesterday I got up and saw one of the "blueberry" shrimp knock over, kill and eat two of my cherries!!!!!!!! The blue shrimp are about the size of Amano shrimp, maybe even a touch fatter... at any rate I removed the trouble makers and put them in a pitcher of water. (I'm moving and that's the best I had at that moment) I have a ten gallon cycling at my new apartment, right now they are all in a six galloon. Will the extra space allow for them to all live together again, or should i just leave the six gallon for blue and move the cherries to the ten??


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

they lost the blue color when they got into my tank as the blue was due to their diet. there are other pics on page two of them. they are in my 55 gallon now. they are doing well but are deep in my java fern mat and are hard to get pics of.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have some of these blue shrimps but they are lacking the stripe down their back like yours.

They were sold to me as green algae eating shrimp and another LFS has them as black algae eating shrimp. They have been in my tank for almost a week and they are blue as the day I picked them up.


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

I hope yours stay blue! I am still trying to figure out exactly what they are. But they are still a nice addition to my 55 for algae control.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

supposedly they are neocaridina sp. "blue"

Mine don't look like they will be changing colors anytime soon, they have been in the tank for a week and none have changed the slightest bit.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

ooo hey black cherries! I like those. My LFS has some they are calling "blue fariy shrimp" since they are stressed and showing blue coloring. But its obvious they are just wild cherries.


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

wait... black cherries????? so these are cherry shrimp? do tell!! Do wild cherries get bigger than the captive bred?


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

yep. they are wild variety. in the wild cherries are not red at all. they are brwn to brwnish red. 
When they are stressed they like most shrimp, take on a blue coloring. Hell when I got my amanos they were "blue". But as they settle in the blue goes away. 
It would seem that they do get a little bigger. the ones at my LFS seemed to have a little more size range then the cherries they also carried. But if inspected some of the cherries displayed color traits of both shrimp.


----------

